# What does Ezekiel 3:18-20 mean??



## Scott Shahan (Mar 24, 2007)

Ezekiel 3:18 If I say to the wicked, ‘You shall surely die,’ and you give him no warning, nor speak to warn the wicked from his wicked way, in order to save his life, that wicked person shall die for [1] his iniquity, but his blood I will require at your hand.
3:20 Again, if a righteous person turns from his righteousness and commits injustice, and I lay a stumbling block before him, he shall die. Because you have not warned him, he shall die for his sin, and his righteous deeds that he has done shall not be remembered, but his blood I will require at your hand.

How sever will pastors and ministers of God's Word be judged?


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2007)

> How sever will pastors and ministers of God's Word be judged?



[bible]James 3:1[/bible]

[bible]Jeremiah 23:1-2[/bible]

[bible]Ezekiel 34:2-10[/bible]

If the shepherd is false then judgment will be severe.

If the shepherd is a believer and is slothful in his duties...well...I still wouldn't want to be in his shoes. Consider the punishment levied on David because of his sin.

[bible]2 Samuel 12:9-14[/bible]


----------

